# Taro ....8 weeks



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just got Taro about 12 hours ago and he is fitting right in with Mutz and grandchildren.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful pups- all of them!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!

What's his pedigree Cliff?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Can I have him for Christmas ????
Lol!!!! Pedigree?
He is beautiful but I currently have my hands full with my two.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

What a doll! And a great Christmas for you and your family to have a new little one.! Enjoy.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks lovely and so big compared to my pipsqueak!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

He looks great Cliff.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the green ear!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I told my grandchildren when they came over that it was grass growing in his ear.(They didn't buy it...lol) 
he is a Sid vh Pixner son, very happy with him. He is not a landshark, goes to door already to go out, and is absolutely fearless of new things. Goes up and down a full flight of steps which I like to see. Good Pup. Settles in hose nicely. We had 10 family members last night acting crazy for most the night and he layed and slept in front of couch through most of it. 
Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Taro*

Some better pics of the little guy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooo cute,,!! And Mutz got big!! what happened to that little fuzzball) Kids are so cute to, bet they are having fun with a new puppy around


----------



## BrianB (Oct 26, 2011)

Great looking family! and the dogs are not too bad either!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a cute puppy!

Congrats Cliff.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Um, those eyes spell trouble!!!!! lol Looks like he's doing great!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He is darling! Love the bright eyes!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

How beautiful.. your Grands.

And the pup is cute too.

Seriously, good looking pup.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the new pup! He looks great!


----------

